# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Leadlighter Joins Forum

## Artiglass

Hi everyone,   I found this forum in a search for working on lathe and plaster ceilings. I am in the decision making process of deciding about buying a 1920's brick home ( 7 bedroom, 3 sitting room ) in the country. Work needed but priced accordingly. My husband is dragging his feet deciding so it may or may not happen.
However, I just want to introduce myself, as I am a professional leadlighter of 26 plus years working in the leadlight industry, ...........home leadlights, church leadlights etc. There's not much I dont know about leadlight and stained glass windows ( stained glass windows being the genuine church ones not fake product ).
So, if anyone has any questions or needs advice just message me or ask. I am happy to share what I know.  
Karen of Artistry Stained Glass    Home   :2thumbsup:

----------

